# Upgrade Silvia V2 steam wand to V3 - where to get kit?



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Anyone know a UK or european mainland supplier of Silvia V3 steam wands/valves/knobs&#8230;?

Similar to this: http://www.seattlecoffeegear.com/rancilio-silvia-steam-wand-upgrade-kit

Many thanks for any pointers


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

You could get it from ferrari espresso. They sell the V3 Rancilio steam wand as well as other spare parts.

http://www.ferrari-espresso.com/product.php/918/rancilio-silvia-steam-cock-complete/d83351f54b11629073b3ef54520e82fd


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

you beauty!

thank you


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Got one, fitted in 15 minutes.

Works a treat. Much nicer to use and clean than the old one.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice looking set up there Moley ....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks good. Have you noticed any improvement?

If you update the steam knob to a v3 one it would be hard to tell it's a v2 machine!


----------



## moley (Jan 30, 2014)

Daren said:


> Have you noticed any improvement?


Difficult for me to say, as I hadn't had the machine long before I swapped. I can say it feels nicer, more solid, and because of the ball joint it's really easy to get it in a comfortable position in the jug.



Daren said:


> If you update the steam knob to a v3 one it would be hard to tell it's a v2 machine!


One's on its way!


----------



## AlbertoG (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi all, Ferrari espresso does not have this piece anymore -do yo uguys know if the steam valve is needed for the wand upgrade, or would a v3 wand fit the v3 steam valve?

Thanks!


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

AlbertoG said:


> Hi all, Ferrari espresso does not have this piece anymore -do yo uguys know if the steam valve is needed for the wand upgrade, or would a v3 wand fit the v3 steam valve?
> 
> Thanks!


 Hi @AlbertoG. Both wands use the same valve. The Ferrari kit replaces the copper pipe, from the steam valve, with a Teflon pipe. Ferrari do still sell the V3 wand. I fitted one from them last month

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254669149438


----------



## LukeH998 (Apr 24, 2020)

Abcan said:


> Hi @AlbertoG. Both wands use the same valve. The Ferrari kit replaces the copper pipe, from the steam valve, with a Teflon pipe. Ferrari do still sell the V3 wand. I fitted one from them last month
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254669149438


 Does the v3 wand make better steamed milk/microfoam than the v1/V2 wands? Considering upgrading to v3 but only if it makes better/easier milk


----------



## 28267 (Dec 8, 2020)

LukeH998 said:


> Does the v3 wand make better steamed milk/microfoam than the v1/V2 wands? Considering upgrading to v3 but only if it makes better/easier milk


 I never got round to upgrading my v1 to the new wand, but I've used both types quite a bit as my mum has a v3 machine.

I've not noticed much difference in how the two perform, the main benefit I found with the v3 was the ball joint making it easier to position the wand. So from that point of view the newer design is better.

The three hole wand on the pro is a massive step up but I suspect that is mainly down to the dedicated steam boiler.

The biggest thing I found with how well it works was the milk itself, our milkman changed dairies a few months back and the new one was much harder to get good foam with. Thankfully he's now offering a local dairy as an option which works much better.


----------



## Abcan (Jan 10, 2020)

Hi

I agree with @AdG, there's not much difference in the V1 and V3 with regards to steaming. It's just much nicer to use and is a lot sturdier (in my opinion). The PID made a big difference in the steam power, if you haven't already got a PID I'd recommend getting one. The V3 is a nice to have but not a must.


----------



## LukeH998 (Apr 24, 2020)

Abcan said:


> Hi
> 
> I agree with @AdG, there's not much difference in the V1 and V3 with regards to steaming. It's just much nicer to use and is a lot sturdier (in my opinion). The PID made a big difference in the steam power, if you haven't already got a PID I'd recommend getting one. The V3 is a nice to have but not a must.


 Thanks, I've had this feedback a few times now. Not worth the £35 really, best put toward a PID I thinks


----------

